# insecticide that won't kill earthworms



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

Is there a good all-around over the counter insecticide that will not kill beneficial earthworms that I could pick up at Lowes/HD?


----------



## seiyafan (Apr 3, 2019)

Look for bifenthrin as the active ingredient


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Sevin makes a granular product with bifenthrin in it that you can get at HD or Lowe's. I don't think their concentrated product has the same formula, so check the label.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Sevin is one of the most effective products I have used for killing earthworms. Bifenthrin is not harmful.


----------



## Riverpilot (Mar 26, 2019)

So something like Amdro at Lowes would work well? If Bifenthrin is what one should look for, then the Talstar P I use for pest control (inside/exterior of house) would seem to work on my lawn as well.

At that point it goes from something like Amdro, which is a granule, to Talstar P which is a spray.


----------

